# Polish train engineer having fun with the display - Miami beach!



## Barciur (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like one of the Polish engineers of the regional railroads had a dream to become an AMTRAK engineer! ;-)







I'd not want to go to Miami in THIS though!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 12, 2014)

Winter comes early in Europe! Outstanding!!!


----------

